

Great co-founder is somebody who gets it - Void_
http://codingwithlove.com/thoughts/great-co-founder-is-somebody-who-gets-it

======
us
I partially agree. Finding someone with good skills shouldn't be second. It's
probably at least third on the list. The first and second should be someone
that gets it AND someone who is passionate about it and has the drive to
execute on it. Someone that gets it but is incompetent in the areas of
execution as a cofounder is not really cofounder material either.

